# Made my own front sight.



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

It's hard to see the links to the pictures,, but they're there.

I can't seem to find a front sight for my Bersa 9UC that I like and don't break. I bought a set from Hiviz, didn't like the rear, was to low. The front one broke after 300 rounds. I found 2 that I wanted to buy, but darn,, they want from $50 to $60 plus for them. So it was time to build my own. 
I took out my front sight and drilled it so a light pipe would fit through. I got a tight fit, but the front end stuck out to far and I know it would catch on something, so I beveled the hole so the pipe would fit in better. I liked how it came out so I glued and cut it. Then filed the end smooth. Then re-installed it. I think it came out pretty good. Total time,, bout 2. I had the light pipes that fit my smoke poll.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I couldn't find any pictures.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks good! The link is there just look for it! :anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good job, picture link works.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Mornin all,
There are 8 links to pictures in my post. They are hard to see on here.
Make that 7..


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hobbles said:


> Mornin all,
> There are 8 links to pictures in my post. They are hard to see on here.


The link to your pics from my i pad are your words (cut it) if that helps.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep, That's one. The links are > sight,, through,, beveled,, cut it.. smooth,, it and good.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your hidden links were by chance? not choice?


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, my 2 extra sights came today. I can see having one spare, but what the heck do I need to keep two for?
Soo, out to the man cave,
It was said that it could use some more day light getting to it, I agree, it can't hurt.
I drilled one so the pipe will fit. Getting it all lined up is the hard part. Then I drilled two more holes to gather light. It does look like it worked. Now for the beveled part, it does stick out way to much for my thinking, and I might of took the first one in too much, so I settled on this amount. 
I can see a difference. I'll install it tomorrow, we have rain coming now. It does look like I'm done with this project.


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Afternoon pic,
Is there something on here that I need to do to make them show up better? It now looks like the links are a darker color then they were.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Not really sure what happened with the links..

Good luck with the sights


----------



## hobbles (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I got my weapon sighted in to where I like it, but the wind came up a lil as I was shooting the swinging targets. So I'll try again when the wind is down a bit.

(click on "swinging targets")


----------

